# Strawberries +?



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Orange is my favorite fruit.
Second favorite is by far strawberries 

I am looking for dessert recipes.
I was having in mind something with balsamico and strawberries.
I did the search and I found a great chocolate sauce Isa has posted once.
Any other ideas???

I have just made a terrine with strawberries and cherries 
I usually make a bavaroise.
I want something lighter that has a more "fresh" bouquet!

Thanks!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Light strawberry desserts? mousse, sorbet, compote or frozen yogourt.

Strawberry Charlotte, strawberry shortcake. In her book Claudia Fleming has a shortcake recipe she serves it with a tarragon whipped cream. It looks so good the light green of the cream against the vibrant red of the strwberries.

Austrian serve strawberry and famer's cheese dumpling.

Want more? Strawberry cobbler, crisp, tart with or without rhubarb. Kiwi & strawberry tart, diplomat, cheesecake, ice cream.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know ~A~ , Strawberries are very dangerous to women. I ate strawberries with whipped cream once and all of a sudden there is a little girl running around my house. 

Seriously though, strawberry tarts are great, so is sorbet or instead of icecream with strawberry sauce....I like strawberry sorbet with vanilla sauce or icecream or whipped cream and toasted pecans. Strawberry Parfait with or without the rum  Im not sure if strawberries would work in a cobbler but its an idea Id like to wrap my brain around. 

And this one is not for everyone...unless you are pregnant too but I recently ate strawberries with peanut butter. Don't ask!

Jodi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Athenaues,

This is a beautiful, light and textural dessert 

If you can find the tiny frias du bois, use them because they are so elegant and tasty.

This is for 6 friends

1/4 # strawberries
1/2 # puff pastry
1 egg yolk
1 table spoon water
1 tablespoon powdered sugar
3/4 cups heavy cream
1/3 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons pastry cream
1 tablespoon framboise eau de vie

heat your oven to 425 f. Hull the berries and cut them into half inch dice, (keep whole if you find the tiny one's) roll the puff pastry into a square, about 12 inches on each side and a 1/2 inch thick. put it on a backing sheet and prick it well with a fork every half inch or so. Mix the egg yolk with the water to make a glaze, and with a pastry brush piant the surface of the pastry. Put the pastry in the pre-heated oven and cook for 10 minutes, reduce the heat to 375f and cook 10/15 minutes more. remember the best puff pastry is well cooked and dry. When the puff pastry is done remove it from the oven (duh) and sprinkle some of the 10x on it.Run it under your broiler for a few seconds to carmilize the sugar, let cool. Whip the cream, add the grandulated sugar, the pastry cream, and the framboise and whisk together. When the pastry is cool, trim the edges and cut into three equal bands and sprinkle with more 10x and run them under the broiler (the side you didn't already do this with). put one of the bands on your serving platter, spread about a 1/2 inch of your cream filling, then put half the strawberries ontop of the filling and cover with more cream, put the second layer ontop and repeat the process, if you have any cream left you can coat the sides

~A~

You cane serve this with minted seville orange segments with reduced balsimico, and a drizzle of jasmine honey 

This cries out for botritous wine.

I hope you enjoy it
cc


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

*Click here*  for 16 strawberry dessert recipes.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Strawberry Napoleon?????









Thank you Bouland


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

MMMMMMMMM! Strawberries....

All by themselves. Dipped in Chocolate. In shortcakes (the biscuit kind). In pie....

Love them.

Now, I can't remember where I saw this....I'm probably stealing it from right here somewhere...

But piped meringue shells (baked of course) filled with strawberries and drizzled with dark chocolate sounds dang fine to me.

Sigh.....

By the way...._Hi!_....I've been a little busy lately. You still baking that bread for me Athenaeus??? My life has turned upside down since last we spoke. I will tell you more later! 

Nancy


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

A bowl of strawberries, a bowl of creme fraiche, a little brown sugar, and share them with your lover!

Whooops - Sorry, Jodie - I see you've already tried that!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Atheneaus, I used to make a strawberry preserve with balsamic vinegar and black peppercorns. Back then it sounded so weird that I just had to try it. I completely fell in love with it! 

I serve it as I would jam, or sometimes with cheese (esp. goat cheese). I can't remember the recipe, but now I really want to look for it. I'll post it if I find it...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I second that. My very first thought was balsamico and strawberries; add the fresh black peppercorns and you go to heaven.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Isa suggested a mousse. Ann Willan (as guest on the Martha show) did one I can't wait to try.

Put slices of strawberries in each ramekin that has been fitted with a collar (doubling the height of the ramekins). Fill ramekin with a mousse made using hot wine poured into eggs/sugar beaten to ribbon stage, then return wine mixture to heat (stirring) til it tests with a clear line on back of spoon.

Serve with a sauce made by pureeing, sieving strawberries in a processor. At the table, spoon a hole into mousse and pour in some sauce. 

You can probably do a search for the exact recipe. I can see doing it with raspberries and other fruits.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Okay...the recipe wasn't from here - 'twas from a dear friend and I found my notes on it.

Pavlova is a large baked meringue filled with fresh fruit and whipped cream. It has a crisp border and the meringue shell under the fruit has a soft, marshmallow-like texture. It is a very pretty dessert. 

You can fill the meringue shell with sliced strawberries and chocolate mousse. Then pile on more strawberries, drizzle lightly with melted dark and white chocolate, and garnish with chocolate-dipped strawberries and sprigs of fresh mint. Not an authentic Pavlova, but it makes a knock-out presentation for the chocolate lovers and is really quite easy.

I'm planning on making individual Pavlova's for the June Moon Ceremony!

Strawberries and chocolate??? What could be better?

Nancy


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

thanks all of you!!!

Pavlova?? Hmmmm this is a very nice and impressive idea!

Anneke if you find this preserve I would appreciate it! It sounds great!!!!!!!

Shall i start baking Nancy or shall I post a part of my book that has to do with Bread in Marriage


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You might want to wait a little while Athenaeus. I'll let you know.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

*Strawberry Balsamic/Black Peppercorn Preserve*

2 cups strawberries, trimmed and quartered
1 ½ c sugar
3 tbsp balsamic vinegar
3 tbsp water
1 tsp cracked black pepper

Bring all ingredients to a boil together in a small pan.
Stir and skim regularly.
Continue cooking until thiockened and transluscent, about 15 minutes.
Remove pan from heat and cool completely.

Keeps covered and chilled 1 month.

Makes 2 cups.

Great over crostinis with goat cheese or over scones.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Créme Brulee with Strawberries!
No doubt you can make Creme Brulee...before pouring the custard in individual bowls and grilling it, make a layer of strawberries (better if they're fraises de bois as CC suggested) then pour the custard on, sprinkle with cane sugar and grill....:lips: 

Strawberry Roll
It's made with a layer of "Pasta Biscotto" (don't know the English word, maybe it's sponge cake? I can post the recipe if you can't understand what I mean) spreaded with a filling made with whipped sweetened cream, strawberry puree and whole strawberries, and then rolled up and cut in slices before serving.

As for Pavlova...I LOVE it!
It's a wonderful, fresh Summer dessert...
I can easily imagine myself sitting at a table surrounded by flowers, in front of the beautiful Greek sea, in a sweet summer evening, enjoying a delicious slice of Strawberry Pavlova...  

Pongi


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
Thanks Anneke!! Another recipe with simle ingredients that is so perfect!!


Pongi, to the description above add a -like an Italian looking date and you are touching perfection!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have served the small spanish strawberries with a romanoff type sauce drizzled with balsamic vinegar. I even got a oh yea! from the kids.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Anneke 
I found yesterday very cheap strawberries and I bought quite a quantity.
I made the preserve and it's really fantastic!!

I put some in those tiny bottles of Bonne Mamam jam to offer as presents 

Great recipe , easy and it works great


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Good for you Atheneaus!! I'm very pleased to hear that. I made some a couple of weeks ago; it's sitting in a mason jar NEXT to my Bonne-Maman jam!


----------

